# Another show name thread :-)



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking for a new show name for my Paint gelding. We ar egoing to be showing in Dressage a lot in 2012 and plan on going to the Youth dressage festival in Saugerties, NY in July so I really need a good show name 
His barn name is Tee, current registered name is Cruising for Trouble (haha)
Would like something creative and catchy 
Thank you!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would use his registered name, I would use that name even if he wasn't registered as that.


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm not big fan of it and it really isn't fitting for the dressage world


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Floating Art
Picture Perfect
Puzzle Dancer
Tee Piece
Delicate He Does
Cocoa Puzzle
Flying Dandy
On The Beat

That's all I can think of right now.. Maybe I will think of some more later :lol:


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I like Floating Art, Picture Perfect, and Puzzle Daancer. Thanks Snizard!!!
Anyone else?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

AllyKatSki1 said:


> I like Floating Art, Picture Perfect, and Puzzle Daancer. Thanks Snizard!!!
> Anyone else?


Glad to help


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Burlington? Winchester? Hamilton? Those are dressage type names. Chicago? To me Hamilton seems to suit him.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Just Dazzle Me
Splash of Perfection
Sprinkled with Perfection
Shockwave
Lightening Cloud
Phantom Dancer
Promise Land
Tee Off
Dancing Up A Storm << Rather like that one 
Dancing In The Moonlight
The Night Goes On
The Show Goes On
Take On Me
Faithful Dreamer
Of if you put the prefix "Sioux" onto a name you like it usually suits quite well


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

AllyKatSki1 said:


> Yeah, but I'm not big fan of it and it really isn't fitting for the dressage world


Really? In Europe horses of the Cruising blood lines are very popular as all round sport horses(although Cruising himself was a show jumper) and many of his sons are dressage sires. The first thing that jumped out at me was he might be from the very famous Cruising line with a name like that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Picasso - because he's painted?? Lol


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

not fitting in the dressage world either but i can't help myself

tee-hee


----------

